# Lord help me ... Click



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

*Lord help me ... Click-click-clicking*

For those of you who frequent this forum, you might remember the thread I had posted awhile ago about my car making an awful squeaking/whistling noise wherever I drove, almost as if a wheel bearing was bad (and the dealership actually replaced one), but it wasn't. Eventually, for some unknown reason, the noise eventually subsided and hasn't returned. _(Knock on wood...)_

Now, my friends, I have a _new_ noise.  Albeit a less loud one, but just as annoying.

Wherever I drive - regardless of whether or not I'm braking, the direction I'm steering in, how long I've been driving the car, etc. - I have a clicking (or slapping?) noise that varies with speed. The faster I drive, the faster the clicks - but you can hear it even at parking lot speeds. And there's not really a consistent pattern to these clicks, either - although they're constant, and there are more as speed increases. The best thing I could describe this sound to is that it almost sounds exactly like when kids used to put baseball cards on their bicycle spokes.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

check your axles


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, I think it's probably the axles.You may also wish to check the A/C compressor pulley and see if the bearing is bad.If it is, it will have play in the pulley(not the clutch top piece!) and that will squeak and make an awful noise.I just went through that.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

maybe a belt....as our serpentine belts go south, they tend to rip off in sections that flap a lot (like your baseball card idea) before being ripped apart........


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't think it's a belt, because the noise stops when the vehicle is stopped.

If I check the axles, what exactly am I looking for?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

grease leaking from the boots, can cause the cv joints to prematurely fail and can cause that click noise, i have one in my cherry bomb resonator that goes clink, clink, clink, clink....even with the engine off or running when hot.......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Look for a torn grease boot.If it is bad, then look inside and see if there is any dirt or grease.If there is a lot of dirt, replace it because the dirt likely has destroyred the roller bearings on the spider.


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

Okay, looks like the Sentra is going up on ramps for a bit tomorrow, thanks.  

I washed the dumb b**** and installed a K&N air filter today, too. Talk about ungrateful.


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

*Took a nap under the car today ...*

... and checked things out while I was down there.  The boots look absolutely fine and there's not a drop of grease to be found. I sprayed the general area down with some WD-40 anyway to see if lack of lubrication was a problem, but the noise still persisted. Looks like I'm bringing it to the garage on Monday, because I'm headed back to Tennessee next week and I'm sure as hell not listening to that for 1,900 miles.  

Any other suggestions in the meantime?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

I'm fairly new hear as you know, and I may not seem that trust worthy but I use to have a clicking noise at low speeds when I started off, but as I picked up speed, like up to 10 15 miles per hour, the noise went away. Anyway before that I had a terrible crash and hit this metal curb really hard in the rain, the rim hit and went bent pretty bad, anyway I looked under and the whole control arm was bent, I drove like this for a while, and I read some posts on the board to change my cv joint or the axel, but a simple change of the bent control arm fixed the noise ^_^ so I'm thinking it may be your ball joint, or the whole control arm but I doubt it would go to that extent, I also changed the rear motor mount, but I seriosly doubt thats your problem, well I hope I helped, heh... but I know I probably didn't and just made this long post for nothing, sorry fellas, take care everyone ^_^

Nico Flax


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)

Could be the strut bearing. Mine's been doing a similar thing (but only about 2 out of 3 times I drive). 

So I sprayed WD-40 in the top of the strut housing and the noise has gone away.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Oh yea I did that for mine too, it helped the noise out a lot... but it seemed more like a temporary solution because the noise came back, probably because of the bent control arm, but I'm sure yours isn't bent so its a good option to 


Brought to you by the Incredible
Nico Flax!!! ^_^


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

Black95SE-R said:


> *Could be the strut bearing. Mine's been doing a similar thing (but only about 2 out of 3 times I drive).
> 
> So I sprayed WD-40 in the top of the strut housing and the noise has gone away. *


Funny you mentioned WD-40, that stuff is my solution for everything.  I was at my wit's end tonight and saturated the entire front-driver's-side wheel, front & back, with WD-40, and the noise stopped. So at least I know the general area it's coming from now.


----------



## BillDawg (Jun 7, 2003)

Nico Flax said:


> *Brought to you by the Incredible
> Nico Flax!!! ^_^ *


You are so odd  haha ... thanks for the input though!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so you had a curb incident too, i bent my lh/frt control arm so bad that my wheel was up to my fender, so i installed the space saver spare to roll it out and to work, where i replaced the lower control arm, sway bar link, had the body shop paint my fender, bumper and slightly fix the door and sideskirt.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yea those curbs are deadly, for the car at least, I can't believe someone else had the same problem, my wheel was shreading to bits when ever I made a left turn, absolutly horrendous, but thats fixed, all thats left is the fender which I want to replace for maybe z fenders? to ricey if you ask me, I think I might go to a shop and get them made wide... of course then the tire would be lost... oh well, glad your problem was solved ^_^

NICO FLAX!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a 96 200 sx se and i just started hearing a ticking sound coming from my belts(area) i have narrowed it down to a few things so i know when i take it to my mechanic i can tell him that i know what it is. 1)bearings(but which ones?) 2)timing chain tensioner. the noise only happens when i rev the motor, wether its in gear or not. it is more noticable when it isnt in gear. it clicks at the same pace a little louder the higher i rev, until i dont hear it any more. i only hear it between 2500 and 3500 rpm . my car has 115,000 miles so it can be anything. any ideas anyone?!?!?!
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i think im starting to get a sound like in the axles as described.........every now n then, so far only when im turning, i get this kinda loud poping, or even thud of a sound..........thought it would be something like my cv boots er something, but they look fine...........ideas?


----------

